# The Great Flatlander Panic Attack of 12/13/07



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

It has begun.
:dunce: I got in the car at 630AM.  Rte 128 in Burlington was absolute gridlock.  Highly unusual.  No doubt they are all going to get milk and bread.  I expect another bout of gridlock by noontime.  That way, everyone will get trapped in the storm and die.  Huh?

:dunce: Long lines at the cash machine.  Huh?  How you gonna spend it when trapped in your house for a month.  Huh?

:dunce: Mass. Rte 3 southbound was gridlock, 3 lanes for about 7 miles down to Rte. 128.  

:dunce: Everyone's dressed in jeans and workboots.  I suppose they are planning to dig their car out of four feet of snow.  Huh?

:dunce: Stop by the grocery to buy some food to donate to the food pantry.  Uh-oh, :dunce: is me.  What was I thinking.  Huge lines with cartloads of food (versus the sleepy-eyed crowd I usually see buying a thing or tow.)  Market is staffed for a normal day - 2 cashiers.  Huh?

:dunce: The fellow with the largest grocery load says his wife WOKE HIM UP at 6AM and told him to get store ASAP.  He was checking out by 7AM.  Huh?

:dunce: Logon.  Ski club cancels meeting for tonight.

Me: full TOG, skis & boots packed, lodging guide (for when I get snowbound).  Looking for the heaviest snowfall.  Point car in that direction and go. 


Sunday: Repeat above.

This is gonna be one memorable December in New England!  :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

Argh! My wife just asked me if I'd go shopping on Saturday while she's working. Not storm related, but I'm going to have to deal with all the panicky hoarders. Saturdays are bad enough as it is. :-x


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Argh! My wife just asked me if I'd go shopping on Saturday while she's working. Not storm related, but I'm going to have to deal with all the panicky hoarders. Saturdays are bad enough as it is. :-x



Don't worry, the shelves will be empty by then.  There will be nothing left to buy, you'll be home early


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2007)

Crap, I'm really not prepared...all I did was check the gas level in my snowblower.


----------



## ozzy (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Argh! My wife just asked me if I'd go shopping on Saturday while she's working. Not storm related, but I'm going to have to deal with all the panicky hoarders. Saturdays are bad enough as it is. :-x



People still shop in stores?
Why dont you shop online at your convience, this way you can  ski/ride on saturday


----------



## ozzy (Dec 13, 2007)

hammer said:


> Crap, I'm really not prepared...all I did was check the gas level in my snowblower.



if there was gas in it your well prepared.  What else does one need?


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 13, 2007)

Woo hoo, get psyched!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

ozzy said:


> People still shop in stores?
> Why dont you shop online at your convience, this way you can  ski/ride on saturday



Grocery shopping? I don't want some HS kid picking out my fruits and vegetables.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2007)

its puking here in ct now.  looks so nice.  office is in a panic though.  I love the absolute frenzy people get worked into.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> its puking here in ct now.  looks so nice.  office is in a panic though.  I love the absolute frenzy people get worked into.



Seems like most of my building has left already, it is funny.


----------



## KingM (Dec 13, 2007)

I flew to DC once on my own dime for an interview only to have it canceled as the whole office closed up and went home early because of 2-3" of predicted snow. By the time I could make it back, the position had been filled.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

KingM said:


> I flew to DC once on my own dime for an interview only to have it canceled as the whole office closed up and went home early because of 2-3" of predicted snow. By the time I could make it back, the position had been filled.



That's a good thing. DC is a pit.


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 13, 2007)

I work in a grocery store and the past two weekends have been crazy due to people freaking out about the snow. I have to open the store on Saturday, not looking forward to that. It's going to be a madhouse.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

This mornign I got to work at 7:00AM to help out with a delivery in King of Prussia.  The precipitation wasn't supposed to begin until 10:00AM.  At 7:45AM in the Philly suburbs it started to pour.  We got to the cemetery in King of Prussia around 8:15AM and it was pouring and muddy and since it was an all polished job we bagged it due to safety concerns.

We drove back to Allentown.  The sleet began in Lansdale and was heavier north of Quakertown..back here in Allentown the roads are a sloppy mess...I got out of work early and I'm heading up to Blue around 2:30PM after the roads are cleared up and there's more snowfall..I'm under 20 miles away..it will still probably take 45 minutes..It should be an epic evening session with up to 10 inches of snow expected for the Poconos..Holla


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a good thing. DC is a pit.




times 2


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 13, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> I work in a grocery store and the past two weekends have been crazy due to people freaking out about the snow. I have to open the store on Saturday, not looking forward to that. It's going to be a madhouse.



I used to manage a video store and the busiest days in the year were during snowstorms. You'd think people would rent their movies early in anticipation of the storm. No, they drove out during so they "wouldn't be bored while they were shut in the house". Smart.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I used to manage a video store and the busiest days in the year were during snowstorms. You'd think people would rent their movies early in anticipation of the storm. No, they drove out during so they "wouldn't be bored while they were shut in the house". Smart.



Further proof that the vast majority of people... are dumb...

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I used to manage a video store and the busiest days in the year were during snowstorms. You'd think people would rent their movies early in anticipation of the storm. No, they drove out during so they "wouldn't be bored while they were shut in the house". Smart.


I worked in a Blockbuster in high school and I remember that happening during EVERY snow storm.  You'd think those days would be quiet ones.

When I worked for the City, they always waited until the storm was at its worst before they'd let us go home.  :roll:  Fortunately, I was only 1 mile from home so I didn't have to deal with the wackos who can't drive for very long.

No snow days for me now... just stuck home with the kids watching it out the window... sighing wistfully.  Pretty to watch, anyway.

BTW, you couldn't pay me enough to go to the store during the before-storm panic.  Ugh, it's like these people have never seen snow before!


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Seems like most of my building has left already, it is funny.



so you can sneak out without sneaking!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2007)

Ho Hum its all  just another snowstorm in NNY  -- sno-big deal  
DON' mean sheeeeeit 
Bilski  you remember massena 

just means the roads get plowed a liitle more often --


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

*unimaginative*



WJenness said:


> Further proof that the vast majority of people... are dumb...
> 
> -w



replace "dumb" with "unimaginative."  When I lived waaaaaaaay up north, we always found ways to entertain OURSELVES.  no videos, no tv, no 'puters, no gameboys.

Hockey on the pond, even without skates if you can't afford.  Sledding on giant pieces of cardboard, snowball fights, snowmen, shoveling elderly neighbor's driveways (we always got $ even when we didn't ask), trips to the store for essential candy, and on and on.  We would spend the whole day outside and Mom only worried if we had gotten frostbite yet.

Even today, sledding we always go out and do.  If you're too old to participate, go watch from your car.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

*Massena!*



Warp Daddy said:


> Ho Hum its all  just another snowstorm in NNY  -- sno-big deal
> DON' mean sheeeeeit
> Bilski  you remember massena
> 
> just means the roads get plowed a liitle more often --



Ah, Massena, my birthplace and formative years, a special place in my heart.
Where snow is a PITA when it gets to be 6" or more
Where snow is NEVER an excuse to go home early or miss work/school 
Where snow is ONLY an excuse to be late, maybe a half-hour or hour (and you 'd better have a damn good story to go with it!)
Where snow enables us to build the LARGEST snow forts a child could ever dream of.
Where we ran around outside in T-shirts when it hit 20F.  We thought we were having a "heat wave."
When the going gets tough....wait for the plow....then go.
A town that doesn't draw out of town tourists who try to do dumb things.  At least not in the winter....

People around here are absolutely astonished that I make it to work.  (I have a theory about why our nation has degenerated so, but I'll save it...)

When I hear people panicking over 4" of snow, I think of three things, "wimps," "paranoid" and "feeble excuse".  Sorry if I've offended many....


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

billski said:


> replace "dumb" with "unimaginative."  When I lived waaaaaaaay up north, we always found ways to entertain OURSELVES.  no videos, no tv, no 'puters, no gameboys.
> 
> Hockey on the pond, even without skates if you can't afford.  Sledding on giant pieces of cardboard, snowball fights, snowmen, shoveling elderly neighbor's driveways (we always got $ even when we didn't ask), trips to the store for essential candy, and on and on.  We would spend the whole day outside and Mom only worried if we had gotten frostbite yet.
> 
> Even today, sledding we always go out and do.  If you're too old to participate, go watch from your car.



I was referring to the concept of going out in the middle of the storm as opposed to before it... when all you're doing is renting a movie so when you're 'trapped' you have something to do... not to mention that they are obviously not trapped as they just went out in it...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

billski said:


> Ah, Massena, my birthplace and formative years, a special place in my heart.
> Where snow is a PITA when it got to be 6" or more
> Where snow is NEVER an excuse to go home early or miss work/school
> Where snow is ONLY an excuse to be late, maybe a half-hour or hour (and you 'd better have a damn good story to go with it!)
> ...



Whenever it snows more than an inch or two I get out of work early..which is sweet..


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

WJenness said:


> I was referring to the concept of going out in the middle of the storm as opposed to before it... when all you're doing is renting a movie so when you're 'trapped' you have something to do... not to mention that they are obviously not trapped as they just went out in it...
> 
> -w



9 months after one blizzard, I forget which one, there was a little "boom-let" of childbirths.  Now that sure beats watching DVDs.
:beer:


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 13, 2007)

Like Massena, you don't see any kind of "panic" in Vermont for a big storm. People come to work but may be a little late. No big rush at the grocery store. No hype on the news. Just another day.
Hope you're all having fun down there!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

billski said:


> 9 months after one blizzard, I forget which one, there was a little "boom-let" of childbirths.  Now that sure beats watching DVDs.
> :beer:



They should have stocked up on condoms before the Blizzard..:razz:


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> They should have stocked up on condoms before the Blizzard..:razz:



I wonder if the drug store has run on them in the middle of the snowstorm?


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2007)

billski said:


> I wonder if the drug store has run on them in the middle of the snowstorm?



Thankfully, I (quite literally) have a CVS in my backyard... :smile:

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2007)

billski said:


> I wonder if the drug store has run on them in the middle of the snowstorm?



Possibly..it's better to be safe than sorry and stock up..and they sell Jimmy-hatz at other places like grocery stores and bowling alley bathroom vending machines..lol..or hit up the local planned parenthood for freebies..


----------



## skijay (Dec 13, 2007)

I work when the NYSE is open.  People in the surrounding buildings have fled the area.  It is 1:45pm and I am the only car in the lot.  The lot will not be plowed until Friday morning.  I am going to leave at 4:30pm.  The worst part is when the town plows the street I may have to dig a little to drive out.  I am glad I got the Blizzaks and a shovel in the vehicle.  I am also glad I did not drive the Scion today. 

When I used to work in Hartford, CT I would rather stay late and avoid the mass exodus in Hartford as the businesses start to let employees leave early.  I use to dread that as the gridlock on the unplowed streets getting to the highways was incredible.  A normal 10 minute drive from the parking garage to I91 was 45 minutes to an hour.   I learned my lesson and would just stay and wait until 5 - 5:30 and have no traffic to deal with.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 14, 2007)

It took me 6 hours to drive my 18 mile commute on 128 outside of Boston yesterday.  Left my office at 2 PM and home after 8 PM.  At the three hour markl I had only driven 10 miles.  I can get from my house to Sugarbush in 3 hours !


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 14, 2007)

Awful  that rots ---------no excuse   I live in snow belt country and  we manage with no difficulty at all .

When i worked for 35 years my commute was 17 miles and  i never missed a day of work  because of snow or whiteouts . Our staff was used to winter driving whiteout conditions Once in 33 yrs i had to bunk in  overnite at the college i worked at but that was it 

 What's the problem ??  Inadequete Removal equipment ? Lack of planning ? Crazy drivers ? Panic ?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 14, 2007)

it really is insane the news coverage for 2-4 inches of snow....and the panic.....its winter in the northeast, it snows, get used to it!!!!!  I just dont get the hystaria.....if its really dumping, i just stay at work, let the morons go sit in traffic or if the office closes (which it doesnt 'cause i own the joint) we'll go to a restaurant, have some food, let the traffic go, let the plows do thier thing and get home as usual....


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 14, 2007)

skijay said:


> When I used to work in Hartford, CT I would rather stay late and avoid the mass exodus in Hartford as the businesses start to let employees leave early.  I use to dread that as the gridlock on the unplowed streets getting to the highways was incredible.  A normal 10 minute drive from the parking garage to I91 was 45 minutes to an hour.   I learned my lesson and would just stay and wait until 5 - 5:30 and have no traffic to deal with.


I used to commute in/out of Stamford (now live here) and I would do the same. Everyone freaks out and would leave at around 1-2pm during big storms and traffic would be INSANE getting on 95 or the Merritt. I'd stick around 'till 5 or a little after - chill out, do whatever other things I had to do and then have a much better commute out with maybe a little bit more snow on the ground but a lot less cars.

On snow days when my company would advise us to stay and work from home I'd usually drive in because it was one of the few days there was almost no traffic!

Love the snow and those who fear it - they are too predictable


----------



## WJenness (Dec 14, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Awful  that rots ---------no excuse   I live in snow belt country and  we manage with no difficulty at all .
> 
> When i worked for 35 years my commute was 17 miles and  i never missed a day of work  because of snow or whiteouts . Our staff was used to winter driving whiteout conditions Once in 33 yrs i had to bunk in  overnite at the college i worked at but that was it
> 
> What's the problem ??  Inadequete Removal equipment ? Lack of planning ? Crazy drivers ? Panic ?



Everyone knew the storm was coming... It seems everyone decided "I'm going to head home as soon as it starts snowing", as a result, EVERY ROAD (Highways, secondary roads, back roads) was jammed to the gills with cars as soon as the snow started falling. The snow didn't taper up, it went from nothing to puking in about 20 mins. Since the roads were littered with cars, no one could move, hence, plows couldn't plow, cars were running out of gas, getting stuck while trying to inch up a hill, panicking and creating their own lane (a woman I work with was telling us about a woman who created her own lane and took out three different cars' side view mirrors, and then when called on it flipped everyone off and kept trying to drive in her non existent lane as "I live right there".

My 12 mile commute took me 3 hours (including my stop at the liquor store).

A crazy day on the roads.

Plus side... no one on the road this morning for my drive to work.

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2007)

WJenness said:


> My 12 mile commute took me 3 hours (including my stop at the liquor store).


If I had been out driving in that crap yesterday, I think I would have needed a stop at the liquor store, too! :beer:


----------



## Zand (Dec 14, 2007)

Like I said in the snowstorm topic, I think yesterday's commute might be almost as legendary as the Blizzard of '78. Kids in some Boston schools didn't even get on the bus till after 9PM because their busses were stuck in traffic. They had to shut down 128 for a time just so they could get the cars off a little bit of it to start plowing because on the rest of the road cars were stuck in 10" of snow.I also heard 84 was shut down in Hartford. People abandoned their cars on 128 and the Pike.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2007)

This whole experience makes we want to put an air mattress and sleeping bag in my car on snowy days just in case I need to camp out at the office overnight...:roll:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 14, 2007)

i keep an extra set of clothes/toothbrush etc at the office...ya never know...the gym is across the street with showers etc...so if we are out locally with customers and i cant drive home..i crash in the office for the night....


----------



## AMAC2233 (Dec 14, 2007)

I was also in the mess on 128. My everyday 20 minute commute took 3.5 hours. Go figure. Almost ran out of gas, too. I will admit, though, that it's funny to watch what people do when they get stuck.


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2007)

*lemmings*



Warp Daddy said:


> Awful  that rots ---------no excuse   I live in snow belt country and  we manage with no difficulty at all .
> 
> When i worked for 35 years my commute was 17 miles and  i never missed a day of work  because of snow or whiteouts . Our staff was used to winter driving whiteout conditions Once in 33 yrs i had to bunk in  overnite at the college i worked at but that was it
> 
> What's the problem ??  Inadequete Removal equipment ? Lack of planning ? Crazy drivers ? Panic ?


In my mind, it's a simple panic attack, the title of this thread.  So EVERYONE gets on the road at the SAME TIME, creating a premature rush hour, rather than later and spread out.  I stayed in my office until 9PM  It took me 40 minutes to drive 25 miles, instead of the 4 hours it would have taken at 5PM.  Double duh.    I had no problem - the road were cleared, the lemmings were all nestled in their nests and the snow had subsided.  

I do this every storm.  It's the volume that kills everything.  The plows can't make time when everyone is parking on the highway.  I get up gawd awful early and leave when there are few lemmings on the road, and leave gawd awful late after the lemmings have killed each other.  Rushing home is a fallacy- you're gonna be late anyways, so why not make the most of it.  I was productive at work, got credits toward the next day's powder day.


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2007)

hammer said:


> This whole experience makes we want to put an air mattress and sleeping bag in my car on snowy days just in case I need to camp out at the office overnight...:roll:



what you need in your car is your complete set of ski gear AND an overnight bag.


----------

